# 10 1/2 year old Golden just diagnosed with lymphoma



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I am so sorry for your girl's diagnosis. 

My bridge girl was 11 when she was diagnosed with it. My Vet didn't feel she was a good candidate for chemo. My girl was on prednisone from the time she was diagnosed-6 months and did very well until the end when the lymphoma progressed and it was time to set her free. 

Good thoughts for your girl and your wife's surgery and recovery.


----------



## whemtp (Oct 18, 2009)

CAROLINA MOM said:


> I am so sorry for your girl's diagnosis.
> 
> My bridge girl was 11 when she was diagnosed with it. My Vet didn't feel she was a good candidate for chemo. My girl was on prednisone from the time she was diagnosed-6 months and did very well until the end when the lymphoma progressed and it was time to set her free.
> 
> Good thoughts for your girl and your wife's surgery and recovery.



Thank you very much.


----------



## cwag (Apr 25, 2017)

I'm very sorry. It is something I think we all dread. I have seen posts about some holistic things you might consider to slow the progression and help with quality of life. You might look for a holistic vet. Best wishes for your sweet Lucy and that all goes well for your wife.


----------



## Otis-Agnes (Nov 24, 2015)

So sorry for Lucy and your family. We've been through it but our girl was 5. Hug her and love her as long as you can. Good luck. Agnes


----------



## SyncMaster (Mar 12, 2017)

So sorry to hear about Lucy's diagnosis! Our golden Bourbon is fighting Lymphoma as well. It is so sad to hear that cancer is so common among dogs. 

We completely switched Bourbon's diet from kibble to homecooked food. We found a lot of useful info The Dog Cancer Survival Guide book. We are still reasearching and trying to find what best we could do to support them fight against cancer.

We wish you the very best and lots of prayers and well wishes.


----------



## whemtp (Oct 18, 2009)

SyncMaster said:


> So sorry to hear about Lucy's diagnosis! Our golden Bourbon is fighting Lymphoma as well. It is so sad to hear that cancer is so common among dogs.
> 
> We completely switched Bourbon's diet from kibble to homecooked food. We found a lot of useful info The Dog Cancer Survival Guide book. We are still reasearching and trying to find what best we could do to support them fight against cancer.
> 
> We wish you the very best and lots of prayers and well wishes.


Thank you. Your pup is so young. I hope for the best for Bourbon. I have heard of quite a few young pups that had full lives after treatment for lymphoma.


----------



## whemtp (Oct 18, 2009)

Lucy passed away yesterday due to her lymphoma. Her quality of life began to decline quickly over the last two days and we knew it was time to let her go.


----------



## cwag (Apr 25, 2017)

Oh no, I am very sorry for your loss. You did the final and most loving act. Most of us here have known your pain.


----------



## gdgli (Aug 24, 2011)

whemtp said:


> Lucy passed away yesterday due to her lymphoma. Her quality of life began to decline quickly over the last two days and we knew it was time to let her go.


I am so sorry to hear this.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I'm so sorry for your loss of Lucy.


----------



## whemtp (Oct 18, 2009)

CAROLINA MOM said:


> I'm so sorry for your loss of Lucy.


Thank you. I guess I will compose a little tribute for the rainbow bridge section like I did back in 2009 for our last Golden. I cannot find my post from back then but I did have it saved. It was therapeutic to read that I felt the exact same way then as I do today. I may just repost my one from 2009 as well.


----------

